# Fav older cars



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm in the upper age group on here so have owned some lovely oldies.
My favs were:
Vauxhall Calibre 2.0turbo 4x4, Black - went like stink (relatively you understand). Got pinched and burnt out 
Capri 2.0 mk2 JPS, Black with gold trim - felt cool at the time 

Any others?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

These are mine, a 1500 gt hilman avenger ( after starting off with a ford Anglia, this car was brilliant)
A 2 lt Capri
And probably the best a mk 1 Toyota celica


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Opal manta , was the mut's nuts at the time 8) also had a mk1 Capri and then a Mk2


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Fiat 127 Sport absolutely loved that car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mk1 Astra GTE mine was white same as in the link 
http://www.aronline.co.uk/blogs/wp-cont ... _gte_2.jpg
Series 1 Escort RS turbo mine was one of the very last ones on a D plate i think there were only 6 registered on a D plate 
http://jdmotorsport.com/003.JPG
and of course my yellow G60 corrado
http://media.corrado-club.ca/albums/cor ... .sized.jpg


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

The two yellow mention above (Astra GTE and RS Turbo). I had a silver A reg Mk1 GTE. Could never stretch to the RS turbo so committed the cardinal sin and did my X reg XR3 up to look like one. Loved it though.

Other favourites:

Capri Brooklands
DeLorean
Golf GTI Mk1


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

MK1 Astra GTE man myself. Had two in years gone by before moving to the MK2 16V.

The red MK1 I had is still one of my favourites from all the cars I have owned to this day.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i want a Delorian ,,  8)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Never owned or driven one but for some reason i'd love a Mitsu Starion.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mk1 Astra GTE mine was white same as in the link
> http://www.aronline.co.uk/blogs/wp-cont ... _gte_2.jpg
> Series 1 Escort RS turbo mine was one of the very last ones on a D plate i think there were only 6 registered on a D plate
> http://jdmotorsport.com/003.JPG
> ...


Love all these cars [THUMBS UP SIGN]. A lad I work with still has a C plate RS turbo like that, mint condition low mileage - wish he'd sell me it! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davectr said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Mk1 Astra GTE mine was white same as in the link
> ...


Cheers


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mk1 Astra GTE mine was white same as in the link
> http://www.aronline.co.uk/blogs/wp-cont ... _gte_2.jpg
> Series 1 Escort RS turbo mine was one of the very last ones on a D plate i think there were only 6 registered on a D plate
> http://jdmotorsport.com/003.JPG
> ...


I'm chuffed to have had everyone of those cars 

Unfortunately I never took any photos of my A reg (restored) red Astra GTE, but it was a very nice one and totally standard/original. I flopped it in 13yrs ago to fund buying my S1 RS Turbo. The GTE is one of those cars that you wish you had the space and the means to have kept it, what with the prices they can pull now....if you can find one. I should've known I had it advertised to cheap (£1000 strict) when a lad from Essex phoned me saying he'd have it 100% without viewing it. Bearing in mind I was living in the North West of England at the time, I told him to phone me on Sunday if he was genuine because I was going out with the lads because it was Saturday. A few hours later I get a phone call from him telling me he was at Preston train station and needed direction to my house! WTF 

What part of "Phone me on Sunday didn't you understand"! Anyway, picked him up from Blackburn train station and drove him to my house in my RS. He took one look at the GTE and shoved the grand at me without driving it or giving it any sort of thorough appraisal. He then backed off the drive and made his way back to Essex in what even 13yrs ago was an old car! 
£1000, can't believe I let it go for a grand.

Anyway, it was sold to make way for this, which I still have 13yrs on:


And this was my 1.8 16v G reg Raddo I had a few years back. Note the homage to my GTE I let go!





And here's the car I replaced the Raddo with:





Aaah, happy days!


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

t'mill said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Mk1 Astra GTE mine was white same as in the link
> ...


No mention of your 2 favorite cars..............the mk1 uno turbo and your Rover coupe turbo....... :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I had a good time with my first car, a Mk1 Escort, until someone stole it!

A love hate time with my Dolomite Sprint, blew up after 2 weeks, I lovingly took it apart and put it all back together (A good way to learn about engines...)

And a great time with my 2.0S Mk3 Capri, very Bodie and Doyle :lol:

John


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

So Slow said:


> No mention of your 2 favorite cars..............the mk1 uno turbo and your Rover coupe turbo....... :lol:


Aah yes, the Uno Turbo and Rover Coupe Turbo.....happy days indeed [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My 2 Fav older cars, Mk1 3 litre GT XLR Capri & of course my XR3.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Sold this four years ago, one previous owner 63k from new










Regretted it ever since


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> Sold this four years ago, one previous owner 63k from new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

That is awesome. I'm not surprised you regret selling. Those castellet alloys really suit it, and I love the gold paint and beige interior. Doesn't get more retro than that!


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The Dino was auctioned last week, not sure it was worth the £130k it sold for.


----------

